
The Perils of Using Technology to Solve Other People's Problems - apozem
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/06/tech-and-other-peoples-problems/488297/?single_page=true
======
apozem
I really enjoyed this article because it doesn't grab the most immediate
reaction to a poor attempt to solve a complex social problem through
technology. A knee-jerk response to that might be to condemn technologists and
"solutionists" for even trying.

This guy is smart enough to acknowledge that while technology alone cannot
solve complicated social issues, it can and often is a part of the whole
solution.

